# Urinal repipe



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Old copper was all rotted Repipe


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 5, 2014)

Is that a Ty on its back picking up the double wye?


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Gunnar said:


> Is that a Ty on its back picking up the double wye?


It is, this is actually a side job I did for a contractor and he got all material and he didn't want to pay for the wye and fitted 45 and at the time I was just starting doing work on the side and didn't want him to stop using me for complaining but in hence sight I would have made a bigger deal about it 
I didn't like it so at the very end I put a line cleanout so you can snake the whole drain cause we all know how much of a ***** snaking can be with the tys


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 5, 2014)

Gotcha...was just curious ...gotta do what ya gotta do sometimes!!


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Gunnar said:


> Gotcha...was just curious ...gotta do what ya gotta do sometimes!!


Yeah man, I've been really busy with side stuff now I would tell him to do it the proper way but when your just starting you shut up and do as your told haha


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> Old copper was all rotted Repipe


You lost your vent with the double wye, 3/4 s trap

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Hmmmm....I would have done the cross without fear and charged double for the rodding.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> You lost your vent with the double wye, 3/4 s trap Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


What do you mean I lost my vent?


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

KoleckeINC said:


> Hmmmm....I would have done the cross without fear and charged double for the rodding.


Been doing it a lot longer then me lol


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Ptturner91 said:


> What do you mean I lost my vent?


ah, another "side jobber" who knows little about plumbing LOL


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Bayside500 said:


> ah, another "side jobber" who knows little about plumbing LOL


It's not that I don't know much, but that's how all urinals are done here double wye, so explain to me how I've lost my vent?


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 5, 2014)

Vent seems fine to me...1 pipe diameter from the weir of the trap to the vent?


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Gunnar said:


> Vent seems fine to me...1 pipe diameter from the weir of the trap to the vent?


Everyone's a critic but no one wants to explain


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Your vent is below the weir. And I wanna see long sweeps on your branch arms.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

KoleckeINC said:


> Your vent is below the weir. And I wanna see long sweeps on your branch arms.


Hard to have long sweeps when there not far away from each other

And you mean it's below the weir because the way the double wye connects to the vent is below the top of the 45 on it ?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> What do you mean I lost my vent?


You have to use a sanitary tee, by using a wye and 45 you lose your vent.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> You have to use a sanitary tee, by using a wye and 45 you lose your vent. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Yes but if I use a double tee then rodding becomes an issue, in fact double tees are illegal here in ontario and what I did is perfectly legal in my code!


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes the weir of your is below the vent because of the double wye. And you had room for long sweeps. I like that eyewash you did too.


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 5, 2014)

People forget what's legal in there aera may not be in others. I agree the double Ty would be no fun to service!!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> Old copper was all rotted Repipe


If you used a wye and 1/8 bend on your horizontal you would have enough room for a sanitary tee. You want to play moonlighter and post pics be prepared to get picked apart. Just learn from what other plumbers are giving you advise on, he'll if this was in Ma you would be doing lead and oakum on all those joints.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

KoleckeINC said:


> Yes the weir of your is below the vent because of the double wye. And you had room for long sweeps. I like that eyewash you did too.


Well thank you for the compliment on the eye wash 
But this is how they are all done here, I even pulled out my code book and double wyes are perfectly legal here


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> If you used a wye and 1/8 bend on your horizontal you would have enough room for a sanitary tee. You want to play moonlighter and post pics be prepared to get picked apart. Just learn from what other plumbers are giving you advise on, he'll if this was in Ma you would be doing lead and oakum on all those joints. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I am on here knowing I'll get ripped apart and I enjoy the learning aspect but I know the way I did it is perfectly legal


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Canada? Ok, can you share a trap for the eyewash and laundry tub? I think all of that would fail here.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

https://ibcode.com/uploads/Aug_24_Sanitary_Tee.pdf

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

KoleckeINC said:


> Canada? Ok, can you share a trap for the eyewash and laundry tub? I think all of that would fail here.


Sure can! You don't share a trap for your dishwashers ? Put in a dishwasher wye in the kitchen sink outlet?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

And if you cut in another 3 x2 wye you wouldn't have to use a double TY , or stack your TY isn't 1 supposed to be roughed in for ADA compliance?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> And if you cut in another 3 x2 wye you wouldn't have to use a double TY , or stack your TY isn't 1 supposed to be roughed in for ADA compliance? Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


So I'm going to get more fittings and more tees and all that when what I did is code compliment?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> So I'm going to get more fittings and more tees and all that when what I did is code compliment?


Yes, you should. Unless you can show or prove something different to all of us.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> Yes, you should. Unless you can show or prove something different to all of us. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


 I'm not saying what your saying is wrong I get what your saying and I'm def going to remember it but I know I can do it the way I did, it's perfectly acceptable as one I've never been told differently by an inspector and two I've seen it a million times
It's also code compliant


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 5, 2014)

What's the problem with the double wye. Perfectly legal in ontario provided fitting 45s are used which he has done. Dude by side lavs are usually done this way here Aswell


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 5, 2014)

Side


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

So I guess Canada is venting different than the rest of North America

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 5, 2014)

Or the u.s is different than the ret of North America


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> You have to use a sanitary tee, by using a wye and 45 you lose your vent.





Ptturner91 said:


> Yes but if I use a double tee then rodding becomes an issue, in fact double tees are illegal here in ontario and what I did is perfectly legal in my code!


I like the idea to think in the future services, I hate double tees but they are totally right. Maybe what you did is 100% legal in your code but we're here to learn. Remember: 4 eyes can see better than 2. Still, you did a good job with the water line, by the way the insulation is also.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

In regards to my sharing a vent with the eye wash here's canada national plumbing code 

In regards to my double wye on the urinal here you go I did nothing wrong


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Gargalaxy said:


> I like the idea to think in the future services, I hate double tees but they are totally right. Maybe what you did is 100% legal in your code but we're here to learn. Remember: 4 eyes can see better than 2. Still, you did a good job with the water line, by the way the insulation is also.


I am here to learn and I appreciate the comments and I will remember it for future reference

But to say I'm wrong and rip it apart when clearly I am only doing as my code book says is another thing


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> In regards to my sharing a vent with the eye wash here's canada national plumbing code In regards to my double wye on the urinal here you go I did nothing wrong


According to your code your still wrong, your vertical would have to be 3"

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> According to your code your still wrong, your vertical would have to be 3" Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


You read it wrong, on a double Ty not a double wye


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

The difference also is a sanitary tee picks up a fixture branch, a wye and 1/8 would pick up a branch interval.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> https://ibcode.com/uploads/Aug_24_Sanitary_Tee.pdf Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Did you read this?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> Did you read this? Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Yes you keep showing me code that's not mine I totally understand what your saying and for the love of god I will never do this again (or at least post it to here haha) I'm here to learn and As a young member I'm going to be corrected a lot 

I'm not arguing your wrong, but according to my code I'm not as well


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> Yes you keep showing me code that's not mine I totally understand what your saying and for the love of god I will never do this again (or at least post it to here haha) I'm here to learn and As a young member I'm going to be corrected a lot I'm not arguing your wrong, but according to my code I'm not as well


Maybe your just not understanding the proper fitting in the right locations. Not looking to argue, looking to educate. Ask a local inspector or plumbing instructor about our conversation.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> Maybe your just not understanding the proper fitting in the right locations. Not looking to argue, looking to educate. Ask a local inspector or plumbing instructor about our conversation. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


It's funny cause in school that's how we learn it haha 
And my inspector has never said anything about it

But I appreciate the education like I said now I know for future reference and can teach others 

Much appreciated !


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Be careful with side work. An old instructor of mine, picked up side work for a contractor. After a few months, he got a summons, the WH caught fire, and he went after my instructor cause he was the last plumber to work there. Luckily, the union helped him out... Otherwise he'd be paying for that guys building still. 


Also, in IL, you can't pick up your vent on a combo in that position. But you're not in IL, so I can't judge. Looks clean.

Just be careful on side work. Some people are looking to burn someone... It's easier to burn you than a reputable company.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Flyout95 said:


> Be careful with side work. An old instructor of mine, picked up side work for a contractor. After a few months, he got a summons, the WH caught fire, and he went after my instructor cause he was the last plumber to work there. Luckily, the union helped him out... Otherwise he'd be paying for that guys building still. Also, in IL, you can't pick up your vent on a combo in that position. But you're not in IL, so I can't judge. Looks clean. Just be careful on side work. Some people are looking to burn someone... It's easier to burn you than a reputable company.


Yeah but I now have a legit business with insurance and I still refer to it as side work cause it hasn't got busy enough for me to quit my day job


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ah... Ok. Then that isn't side work!


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Flyout95 said:


> Ah... Ok. Then that isn't side work!


Technically no


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Ptturner91 said:


> Technically no


Don't take away the legitimacy of your endeavor by referring to it as an illegal operation.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Don't take away the legitimacy of your endeavor by referring to it as an illegal operation.


Well at the time of this job is was most defiantly illegal operation haha 
But now I'm legit but slowly building it, so it's on the side of my 8-4 job hence side work


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Ptturner91 said:


> Well at the time of this job is was most defiantly illegal operation haha But now I'm legit but slowly building it, so it's on the side of my 8-4 job hence side work


In that case, I take back all the nice things I ever said to you. :laughing:


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> It is, this is actually a side job I did for a contractor and he got all material and he didn't want to pay for the wye and fitted 45 and at the time I was just starting doing work on the side and didn't want him to stop using me for complaining but in hence sight I would have made a bigger deal about it I didn't like it so at the very end I put a line cleanout so you can snake the whole drain cause we all know how much of a ***** snaking can be with the tys


Side job ??


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Referring to the second picture in the first post.
Connecting a trap arm to a wye and a 45* going vertically down as shown is illegal in B.C. and Canada.
Just so that were all on the same page to set the record straight.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

BC73RS said:


> Referring to the second picture in the first post. Connecting a trap arm to a wye and a 45* going vertically down as shown is illegal in B.C. and Canada. Just so that were all on the same page to set the record straight.


. 

I provided a code reference right out of ontario code book
Where is your code reference ?


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Just like plumdrum said, you've lost your vent.
It's simple, a trap arm's fall must not exceed it's diameter along it's developed length.
That includes the wye and 45*.
Siphonic action will suck the trap dry. This is nothing new it' been in place in all our codes for eons.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

BC73RS said:


> Just like plumdrum said, you've lost your vent. It's simple, a trap arm's fall must not exceed it's diameter along it's developed length. That includes the wye and 45*. Siphonic action will suck the trap dry. This is nothing new it' been in place in all our codes for eons.


Not here though I understand the sucking the trap dry never thought of it and will do it your guys way from now on


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Ptturner91 said:


> Sure can! You don't share a trap for your dishwashers ? Put in a dishwasher wye in the kitchen sink outlet?


 I rathered hook the dishwasher drain into disposal like it should be..and designed for..


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> I rathered hook the dishwasher drain into disposal like it should be..and designed for..


???? Huh????? That makes absolutely no sense. What if your on a septic system? What if you don't want a disposal? That fitting is perfectly legal

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> ???? Huh????? That makes absolutely no sense. What if your on a septic system? What if you don't want a disposal? That fitting is perfectly legal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Without disposal, that's perfectly fine.. with the illinois backazzward code, not allowed to hook up to disposal.. u can have dishwasher on septic system..


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Without disposal, that's perfectly fine.. with the illinois backazzward code, not allowed to hook up to disposal.. u can have dishwasher on septic system..


I know about D.W, I was talking about a disposal. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I thought we were on urinals, funny how we get side tracked.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> I know about D.W, I was talking about a disposal. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Disposal are fine on good working septic.. food waste to help growth of helpful baterica, dishwasher doesn't..


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

I copied and pasted this from your Ontario Code...:yes:
When choosing a double wye or double sanitary "T" sentence 7.5.6.3 1(b) has to be kept in mind when your connecting a "Trap Arm".

7.5.6.3 Location of Vent Pipes 
(1) Except as provided in Sentences (2) and (3), a vent pipe that protects a fixture trap shall be located so that,
(a) the developed length of the trap arm is not less than twice the size of the fixture drain,
(b) the total fall of the trap arm is not greater than its inside diameter, and
(c) the trap arm does not have a cumulative change in direction of more than 135°.
(2) The trap arm of water closets, S-trap standards or any other fixture that also discharges vertically and depends on siphonic action for its proper functioning shall not have a cumulative change in direction of more than 225°.
(3) A vent pipe that protects a water closet or any other fixture that also depends on siphonic action for its proper functioning shall be located so that the distance between the connections of the fixture drain to the fixture and the vent pipe shall not exceed,
(a) 1 000 mm in the vertical plane, and
(b) 3 m in the horizontal plane.
(4) The maximum length and minimum slope of every trap arm shall conform to Table 7.5.6.3.
Table 7.5.6.3.
Length of Trap Arm
Forming Part of Sentence 7.5.6.3.(4)

Column 1

Column 2

Column 3

Size of Trap Served, in.

Maximum Trap Arm, m

Minimum Slope

1 ¼

1.5

1/50

1 ½

1.5

1/50

1

1.5

1/50

2

1.5

1/50

3

1.8

1/50

4

3

1/50

5

4

1/50

6

5

1/50

(5) The vent pipe from a water closet or any other fixture that has an integral siphonic flushing action may be connected to the vertical leg of its drainage pipe


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

BC73RS said:


> I copied and pasted this from your Ontario Code...:yes: When choosing a double wye or double sanitary "T" sentence 7.5.6.3 1(b) has to be kept in mind when your connecting a "Trap Arm". 7.5.6.3 Location of Vent Pipes (1) Except as provided in Sentences (2) and (3), a vent pipe that protects a fixture trap shall be located so that, (a) the developed length of the trap arm is not less than twice the size of the fixture drain, (b) the total fall of the trap arm is not greater than its inside diameter, and (c) the trap arm does not have a cumulative change in direction of more than 135°. (2) The trap arm of water closets, S-trap standards or any other fixture that also discharges vertically and depends on siphonic action for its proper functioning shall not have a cumulative change in direction of more than 225°. (3) A vent pipe that protects a water closet or any other fixture that also depends on siphonic action for its proper functioning shall be located so that the distance between the connections of the fixture drain to the fixture and the vent pipe shall not exceed, (a) 1 000 mm in the vertical plane, and (b) 3 m in the horizontal plane. (4) The maximum length and minimum slope of every trap arm shall conform to Table 7.5.6.3. Table 7.5.6.3. Length of Trap Arm Forming Part of Sentence 7.5.6.3.(4) Column 1 Column 2 Column 3 Size of Trap Served, in. Maximum Trap Arm, m Minimum Slope 1 ¼ 1.5 1/50 1 ½ 1.5 1/50 1 1.5 1/50 2 1.5 1/50 3 1.8 1/50 4 3 1/50 5 4 1/50 6 5 1/50 (5) The vent pipe from a water closet or any other fixture that has an integral siphonic flushing action may be connected to the vertical leg of its drainage pipe[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Which part of that are you directly referring too? I'm trying to be better so where exactly does it say what I did is illegal?


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

If the top of your trap arm before the vent is below the bottom of the pipe it exits the trap it will siphon, an s-trap


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

248 CMR 10.07 , (2) (a) also 10.07 (k)

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Ignore, wring thread

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

I condensed your code, read sentence 1(b).


BC73RS said:


> I copied and pasted this from your Ontario Code...:yes:
> When choosing a double wye or double sanitary "T" sentence 7.5.6.3 1(b) has to be kept in mind when your connecting a "Trap Arm".
> 
> 7.5.6.3 Location of Vent Pipes
> ...


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Alright you guys are right I will not do it like this again
I just don't understand why they are all like that and why they would sell that part


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 5, 2014)

The company I worked for prior to the one I'm at now did a lot of roughin with inspections and we used double wyes all the time and haven't been called on it once. (In ontario)


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

We have had the discussion about ys verses sanitary tees for my whole career it is a problem if you extend away from the fitting. For a short distance it still meets the requirements. That being said I think you done a good job for the situation. I will not use a double wye because of the chance of blockage is higher. I will give a quick drawing of our prefers method. I couldn't find my graft paper so it's crude but I think you will get the pict. I don't know about canada but here tees on there back in the drainage is illegal the only poison we can use them is side inlet draining into vertical or horizontal to vertical.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Look at the picture upside down then you will get it.lol


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 5, 2014)

Ty's on their back are illegal here in ontario except for venting but the dbl wye is ok


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> You lost your vent with the double wye, 3/4 s trap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone












Exactly. That fitting should be a double sanitary tee also known as a sanitary cross.

The problem with the double combo is that each time one of the urinals flushes, it's cutting off the point of vent.

Hard to believe Canadian codes permit that fitting in that application. I take issue with the Canada code writers. Maybe too much Cognac mon frere...n'est ce pas?.....:laughing:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Exactly. That fitting should be a double sanitary tee also known as a sanitary cross. The problem with the double combo is that each time one of the urinals flushes, it's cutting off the point of vent. Hard to believe Canadian codes permit that fitting in that application. I take issue with the Canada code writers. Maybe too much Cognac mon frere...n'est ce pas?.....:laughing:


yes and the cross has a another annoying side effect. When there is a blockage you will be feeding the cable in one urial and the cable will be coming out the one behind you. It's just a bad idea to use a cross tee or a double wye anytime unless you can't get around it.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

It's not the writers of the code, it's the people that misinterpret the gray area to they're favor. But I agree it should be more to the point.
You'll never catch me installing a wye and 45* to pick up a trap arm, that's for sure.:no:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

BC73RS said:


> It's not the writers of the code, it's the people that misinterpret the gray area to they're favor. But I agree it should be more to the point. You'll never catch me installing a wye and 45* to pick up a trap arm, that's for sure.:no:


the only time a wye and 45 works here and stays code worthy is when you re vent after the wye. That would cause a lot of extra work. Double wyes are just a bad idea, if they are not loaded equally they will plug up all the time and become a nuance.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

lookie lookie here


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

justme said:


> lookie lookie here


That is for a toilet that relies on siphon


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

tim666 said:


> That is for a toilet that relies on siphon












Exactly. Toilets are designed to self-siphon and then they are re-filled.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Exactly. Toilets are designed to self-siphon and then they are re-filled.


What about back to back lavs?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Leach713 said:


> What about back to back lavs?














No. Lavatory sinks have p-traps that are supposed to be protected. Toilet p-traps {built into the toilet itself} are self-filling.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

This stuff is like plumbing101. I don't understand what's so difficult about trying to grasp the concept?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Exactly. Toilets are designed to self-siphon and then they are re-filled.


You think?:laughing: , the point was it's not in the code for double combo's to be used this way. At least here in Texas you would use a double fixture fitting for ANY 2 fixtures that are back to back.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> No. Lavatory sinks have p-traps that are supposed to be protected. Toilet p-traps {built into the toilet itself} are self-filling.


toilets have S traps.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> No. Lavatory sinks have p-traps that are supposed to be protected. Toilet p-traps {built into the toilet itself} are self-filling.


I know but 
What I meant to ask was are double was wyes ok for b-b lav


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> I know but
> What I meant to ask was are double was wyes ok for b-b lav


no , in Houston you would use a double fixture fitting per the UPC or install a sancross with a cleanout tee on the vertical waste stack feeding the sinks .


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

justme said:


> no , in Houston you would use a double fixture fitting per the UPC or install a sancross with a cleanout tee on the vertical waste stack feeding the sinks .



But can you make a double fixture with a double wye and add the 45s to it


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> But can you make a double fixture with a double wye and add the 45s to it


No, there is a difference between a double fixture fitting and a double combination wye fitting.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

justme said:


> No, there is a difference between a double fixture fitting and a double combination wye fitting.


I was looking at them and do have a slight difference


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

justme said:


> toilets have S traps.












Thank you. I stand corrected.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

justme said:


> You think?:laughing: , the point was it's not in the code for double combo's to be used this way. At least here in Texas you would use a double fixture fitting for ANY 2 fixtures that are back to back.


Good point.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

justme said:


> No, there is a difference between a double fixture fitting and a double combination wye fitting.


That would be a fig 1 fitting correct?


----------

